# Very Secret Spot at (rhymes w/ strawberry) updated with pic



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

After my slow day on Saturday at the berry I had to get up there and redeem myself. Went back up on Monday and ventured WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY out as you can see in this first pic.
[attachment=3:2z6efm8v]secret spot.JPG[/attachment:2z6efm8v]
I drilled a few holes at different depths but didn't move from my first holes. It was the strangest thing...in all the people we had fishing around us, none caught any fish and mostly moved away. I have my secrets and beliefs on why I catch them some days. Once you can speak cutt throat you too can lure them in.
[attachment=2:2z6efm8v]nice hat tip.JPG[/attachment:2z6efm8v]
My buddy, yes the same one who I broke his auger the previous saturday, came out with me and ended up with the bfod.
[attachment=1:2z6efm8v]bfod.JPG[/attachment:2z6efm8v]
After encouraging some kind gents to come fish in our fishing holes and show them some techniques, we left with 0 fish and 40 of em back in the water. (Have I mentioned I hate eating fish?) No matter since there were no slot busters.
I did have another experience that I had not had before. The pic is on my phone and I will post it later once I pull it off but let's just say I am more of a man now because of it...or if you ask my friend kinda a wuss. When I post the pic you'll see.
Here is the pic that qualifies me to be a man now: (or clumsy fool...whichever)
[attachment=0:2z6efm8v]hook.jpg[/attachment:2z6efm8v]


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Very Secret Spot at (rhymes w/ strawberry)*

Nice! 
Looks like you were fishing my favorite little area over by the campground. We also caught 40 over there on Saturday. I met your friend up there last weekend too at the gas station in Heber. Maybe that's why you were over there. :lol:


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Very Secret Spot at (rhymes w/ strawberry)*

Not by the campground however I wish we were over there. Too long of a trudge to get over there fir me since I had ankle surgery a month ago and walk like Igor. We were just down from the ramp actually, to the north about 100 yards is all. Man I still can't get over your fish in your pic. That is what inspires me to go up there almost every weekend!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Very Secret Spot at (rhymes w/ strawberry)*

Thanks! 
I'm hoping to top it this year. There have got to be plenty of 30"s in there, but you don't see many over 26" these days. We'll be up there again on the 26th fishing by the camp ground.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Very Secret Spot at (rhymes w/ strawberry)*

Nice pics. The secret with strawberry is not where you fish, its how you present what you are fishing with. I have fished this area for many years. I use to change color of jigs and what I was tipping them with, untill I got an underwater camera, and watched how finiky the fish were. I found a jig and bait that 4 out of 5 times the fish will take. It took me 1 year of playing arround to find the right one. I have also found that the amount of noise on the top of the ice also affect them (depending on the depth you fish). I use a lime green pepper flake jig, tipped with a meal worm. The meal worm needs to be the meduim size and needs to be threaded on the jig, starting with the butt first. So the head of the meal worm hangs off. It needs to be sticking staight out, like a tail on the jig. I'm no expert, but I have taken people out and showed them this, and have always produced fish. Hope this helps anyone else who fishes Strawberry.


----------



## uintakoji (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Very Secret Spot at (rhymes w/ strawberry)*

HJB...I have only float tubed over in you spot by the campground. Great spot! Anyways, like iceicebaby mentioned...your big cutt is my inspiration to make the two hour drive out there most weekends. We'll have to all meet up sometime. I'm going back up there the 24th and the 26th.

IceIceBaby...don't let me catch more fish than you for a third straight time :lol:


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Very Secret Spot at (rhymes w/ strawberry)*

Thems fightin words kojimon. Gmanhunter is dead on in my experience and I too have seen it first hand. Underwater camera doesn't lie and this saturday I will be up there recording so I can post it for all. It is funny how you explained worm placement cuz I have a belief in that as well...needs to stick out like a tail instead of curled up, although I use a different color than you. There is something else that I learned last year that I would have never believed unless I saw it with my own eyes on the camera and I have utilized this tactic ever since. We should fish together and I can show ya...actually that is an invite to anyone. Love that berry place.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Very Secret Spot at (rhymes w/ strawberry)*

Ok ok, you have peaked my interest! I love the hard deck, and can't wait to get out. Only problem is I am in Southern Utah. I will be up that way January 6-10. You think you might be making a trip during that time? I can bring my underwater Camera too. Just throwing it out.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Very Secret Spot at (rhymes w/ strawberry)*



saturn_guy said:


> Ok ok, you have peaked my interest! I love the hard deck, and can't wait to get out. Only problem is I am in Southern Utah. I will be up that way January 6-10. You think you might be making a trip during that time? I can bring my underwater Camera too. Just throwing it out.


Be sure to post when you will be at Strawberry.
I'm sure there will be someone that will also be there and show you the ropes.
If you don't know what part of the Berry you want to fish at, just ake where others will be.
If you know where you want to fish, ask if anyone will be in that area.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Sweeeeet!!! :lol:    _(O)_


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, those fish are hogs! Nice work!


----------

